# [SOLVED] solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

I need a CPU cooler or effective heatsink and fan combo for my HP Pavilion m8430f Q6600. I have core temps of 65C running the Futuremarks PC-Vantage 64 benchmarking application (during the gaming module).

The MOB is an Asus IPIBL-LB MOB and has only 2.25" between the center of the CPU and the side of the PSU. Here's a link to specs and pics of my MOB: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...c=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3658015

The stock fan is very likely an Asus Crux P5M2 80mm fan (with aluminum heatsink for for a Q6600! my noob mistake, I'll build my own from now on). I don't see it recommended for a core 2 quad anywhere, even at the Asus website. The Crux P5M2 pushes 35cfm at 3000rpm and 53cfm at 4300 rpm w/ PWM at that jives with my documemtation but it's not effective. Spec of the fan are located here: http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=16&l2=66. It might also be a Asus P5A2, same link.

Can anyone recommend an air cooler that will not blow hot air on my boards and into the PSU and is less than 500 grams? It was suggested that I use this solid copper block 1U heat sink with a 80mmx80mmx15mm fan but I read mixed reviews on it and it seems a bit light duty: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=157&products_id=23761

Thanks - motoman


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: cooling solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

Any zalman is generally good. The cu and AlCu versions of the small ones are what i've always had my eye on. LAN-box able (mass wise)and very good.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

Agreed, I have a Zalman CNPS 9500 LED on my Q6600 and it never breaches 40 celsius with 100% fan. Its not only the CPU cooler though, you need to have correct airflow in your case to prevent a heat trap horror story with your hardware.
a simple front to rear direction of airflow is sufficient, replacing those horrible flat IDE or floppy ribbon cables with round ones and routing cables properly can help to shave loads off your ambient internal temp.


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

Thanks for the input. Assuming that it would fit, I actually bought a Zalman 9500A ...but it won't fit in my case. Above I mentioned that, "The MOB is an Asus IPIBL-LB MOB and has only 2.25" between the center of the CPU and the side of the PSU." 

I just went to the Zalman site and don't see anything specific for a Q6600that fits your recommendation. The 2.25" (57mm) CPU center to PSU edge is the limiting factor. I may have to go to watercooling but I'd rather avoid that if at all possible.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

See, the problem with these damn OEM cases, is they dont leave you much options or room to breathe. I see two paths ahead...

1) You buy either cheap & noisy or quiet & expensive 80mm fans for your case, I cant see you fitting much else (bloody HP!!!)
2) You can recase the components. A big job maybe, but you are going to have full flexibility for cooling mods. Most seperate cases can hold at least one 120mm fan, which are about the best when taking overall air movement vs. noise.

Its a terrible state of affairs having to work around the restrictions of the big greedy companies and conglomerates. I gave up and shoved my HP Pavillion a309 in the bedroom for the missus and built my own.... it made my life so much more peaceful and stressfree!!


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

Unfortunately I think your conclusion is correct. I don't see any truly good solution as long as I use this HP case. Maybe I'll try water cooling it. That I know will fit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*



moto said:


> Unfortunately I think your conclusion is correct. I don't see any truly good solution as long as I use this HP case. Maybe I'll try water cooling it. That I know will fit. Thanks for your help.


not so soon. Unless you're going to put the resouvior outside the case. May not have room for all the parts internally.


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

I'm pretty sure I can hang the Swiftech H20-120 Compact rad and fan off the back. I may have to use a 92mm to 120mm adaptor but I already have one. Real estate is quite scarce in my HP micro-ATX only case. This has been a powerful lesson for me. No more major mfr comp systems for me! Thank you!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125 mount it with the fan blowing onto the psu. not the best way, but 65c = bad.


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

Thanks forcifer -- The unit doersn't seem to be designed for Socket 775 CPU...and it looks a little big for the clearance I have from the CPU center to the edge of the PSU...just 2.25" (57mm). -- motoman


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: solution for Q6600 65C core temps needed*

well.. this might sounds like a joke but it works on me.. if ur room is air conditioned or the tempearture is so cold like what i experienced.... open the side of ur case and put a table fan next to it (trust me, it cools everything inside your system incl ur VGA)... my CPU temps was like 27C in midnight when the temp is very cold.. when its normal.. its always below 37C...worth a try...for the cores.. they always go below 40... the max load when im pressuring the cores using OCCT for 4hours (used when im overclocking) is 60C... disadvantage is dusty but u can easily clean it once every two months.. advantage is cheap


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

not a joke at all. many hardcore (ln2, dice) users will use table fans to cool everything else. its a great way of moving a bunch of air


----------

